#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Κατάλογοι Αρχείων >  > > >  >  >  Downloads - Υγιεινή και Ασφάλεια - Κατάλογος

## eMichanikos.gr

*1. Λογισμικό*

*2. Νομοθεσία*
Περί ευθυνών επιβλέποντα μηχανικούΠερί ασφάλειας και υγείας στα έργαΑσφάλεια και υγεία στα τεχνικά έργα
*3. Έντυπα* 

*4.* *Βιβλιογραφία-Βοηθήματα*
Οδηγός: Υγιεινή καιΑσφάλεια στα Τεχνικά ΈργαΦυσικοί Παράγοντες στο Εργασιακό ΠεριβάλλονΑποξήλωση ΑμιάντουΥγιεινή και ασφάλεια με έμφαση στα Υπόγεια/Μεταλλευτικά  ΈργαΛατομεία και σχιστήρια μαρμάρου. Κίνδυνοι και τρόποι  αντιμετώπισηςΑσφάλεια στα εργοτάξια (συγγραφέας: Δόση-Σιββά Μαρία Σ.)
*5. Συνέδρια-Σεμινάρια*
Σεμινάριο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ για ικριώματα, στέγες, σκάλες
*Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------

